# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Lanarkshire Beekeepers Association >  Role of the Bee Inspector and Beebase.

## EK.Bee

The next Lanarkshire Beekeepers' Association meeting is on 2nd March.

Venue -     Clydesmill Fire Station
                 Cambuslang
                 G72 1AA

Time - 7.30 pm to  9.30 pm   

Speaker - Steven Sunderland, Lead Bee Inspector -Scotland

Topic - Role of the Bee Inspector and Beebase.
An opportunity to meet Steven and hear what happens during a formal disease inspection.
This should be an interesting talk. Non members welcome. Bring your own mug/cup

----------


## HJBee

I enjoyed his visit to KBA this month.

----------

